
DOJ confirms new criminal probe linked to Waymo v. Uber lawsuit - vmarsy
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/12/doj-confirms-new-criminal-probe-linked-to-waymo-v-uber-lawsuit/
======
QAPereo
Yes, that will happen when the judge in your civil case becomes convinced that
you destroyed evidence during discovery. The legal system has _no_ sense of
humor about this; destruction of evidence undermines the whole process after
all.

